# Solved: Can't access one particular website.



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi guys,

Yes, I know this is a common problem but it doesn't seem to have a common solution.

I'm trying to reach http://www.spywareinfoforum.com and just keep getting a timed out message. I had this problem before once and gave up trying to solve it and then one day I came across a post at SWI in my google results and amazingly, I was able to access the site. I have no idea what was different on that particular day.

Same symptoms in Firefox and IE so I don't think its a browser issue.

Tried accessing the site through the IP address - same result.

Tried safe mode with networking - same result

I reset my router a few days ago because of another issue but I haven't reset it since this problem began.

I have tried restting my router dns to opendns and also google public dns, neither of which has made any difference.

I got a friend to confirm that the site is not down, as I suspected.

Tried to ping the site using this and the only 2 UK locations on the list said 100% packet loss - is this relevant?

Can someone help me troubleshoot this further please? I'd be very grateful.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*tracert www.spywareinfoforum.com*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.

That will trace the route from you to the site. For comparison here is mine ...

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Terry>tracert www.spywareinfoforum.com

Tracing route to www.spywareinfoforum.com [75.127.110.25]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.2.1
2 8 ms 8 ms 8 ms 10.136.19.1
3 12 ms 11 ms 11 ms 172.30.9.193
4 11 ms 10 ms 10 ms 172.30.9.165
5 24 ms 21 ms 21 ms 12.91.232.17
6 33 ms 30 ms 32 ms cr2.sl9mo.ip.att.net [12.122.152.202]
7 32 ms 46 ms 31 ms cr2.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.2.21]
8 34 ms 27 ms 30 ms cgcil03jt.ip.att.net [12.122.84.93]
9 38 ms 51 ms 40 ms te0-2-0-2.ccr22.ord03.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54
.12.85]
10 40 ms 40 ms 39 ms te0-0-0-1.ccr21.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54
.1.1]
11 48 ms 48 ms 45 ms te0-3-0-5.ccr21.atl01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54
.29.105]
12 47 ms 46 ms 47 ms te2-1.ccr01.atl07.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.26.
49]
13 49 ms 47 ms 47 ms 38.122.130.10
14 46 ms 45 ms 46 ms cs01.atl.gnax.pc-e05-r0.tengi1-1.simplehelix.com
[64.22.115.62]
15 45 ms 45 ms 49 ms www.spywareinfoforum.com [75.127.110.25]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\Terry>


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Terry,

As you can see, it didn't work with the full address including the http://www. prefix but it worked without it. Don't know if thats significant. I did try this a few hours ago with (I think) the same results.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Dave>tracert http://www.spywareinfoforum.com
Unable to resolve target system name http://www.spywareinfoforum.com.

C:\Documents and Settings\Dave>tracert spywareinfoforum.com

Tracing route to spywareinfoforum.com [75.127.110.25]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 28 ms 27 ms 28 ms host-78-151-64-1.as13285.net [78.151.64.1]
3 29 ms 29 ms 29 ms host-78-151-225-133.static.as13285.net [78.151.2
25.133]
4 30 ms 30 ms 30 ms host-78-151-225-132.static.as13285.net [78.151.2
25.132]
5 30 ms 30 ms 79 ms xe-11-3-0-rt002.man.as13285.net [62.24.240.129]

6 37 ms 37 ms 36 ms xe-11-1-0-rt001.the.as13285.net [62.24.240.6]
7 35 ms 35 ms 35 ms host-78-144-0-105.as13285.net [78.144.0.105]
8 36 ms 36 ms 36 ms abovenet.killercreation.co.uk [79.141.38.133]
9 37 ms 37 ms 37 ms gi8-45.mpd01.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com [130.117.1
4.217]
10 113 ms 113 ms 113 ms te0-2-0-3.ccr22.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com [130.11
7.2.17]
11 113 ms 114 ms 114 ms te0-2-0-4.mpd22.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54
.57.165]
12 111 ms 111 ms 111 ms te0-2-0-4.ccr22.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54
.43.57]
13 111 ms 110 ms 111 ms te0-4-0-5.ccr21.jfk02.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54
.44.49]
14 122 ms 121 ms 121 ms te0-3-0-6.ccr21.dca01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54
.41.5]
15 133 ms 133 ms 133 ms te0-2-0-6.ccr21.atl01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54
.2.45]
16 129 ms 129 ms 129 ms te2-1.ccr01.atl07.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.26.
49]
17 128 ms 128 ms 128 ms 38.122.130.10
18 128 ms 128 ms 128 ms cs01.atl.gnax.pc-e05-r0.tengi1-1.simplehelix.com
[64.22.115.62]
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Dave>


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried flushing your DNS resolver cache?

Can you reset your router again? This happens almost exclusively with routers. 

If no luck, can you try bypassing the router?


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

I wil try resetting the router again but I'm not sure if its possible to bypass it. Its always been my understanding that I couldn't have an internet connection without the router. The router is connected to a telephone line and as far as I know, that connection can't be connected directly to my modem.

If you know different, please share.


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Reset didn't work.

ipconfig /flushdns didn't solve it.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You'll probably be able to reach the site with a Web proxy but won't be able to log in:

http://freeproxyserver.net/


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Correct........I think. I can access the site through that proxy but its been a while since I was there so not 100% sure of my password. When I try to do a password reset I keep getting 


> An error occurred:
> Input error: k: Required field must not be blank


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Not really up on networking but since I can access the site through the proxy, does that mean my ISP is being blocked?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Not necessarily. If your traceroute ends in timeouts at a certain system, it's likely that either the connection between that system and the next system on the route, or the next system itself, is the source of the problem. The system may be down, or the network connecting them may be down. You may just have to wait for the problem to be fixed, especially if the problem system is not at your ISP and thus you aren't a paying customer of that network.


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

So what you're saying is that there may be a problem with a system which is part of the trace route from my pc to swi and that anyone accessing the site from somewhere other than my isp would probably be able to connect but I wouldn't?

Do you think it would be worth asking my isp if they can resolve the problem?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You can try talking to your ISP about the problem. They'll likely say they're not responsible, but it's usually free to ask.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

All you need to do is compare your tracert with mine to see that you are being blocked by the site (note that after you get to the penultimate hop in mine you fail to get a return from the target site). Your IP appears on some blacklists. Those are supposed to be for email blocking, but some sites apparently use them for blocking access. You will probably need to discuss this with the site, or work with your ISP to get the address removed from the blacklists.



> As you can see, it didn't work with the full address including the http://www.


You have to use a valid URL or IP address. Anything beginning with "http://" is neither, but what follows those characters may be.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah, I hadn't looked at your own tracert. He does seem to be blocked at the site.


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks guys :up: , I've emailed admin at SWI and hopefully it won't be too long before I get a reply.

Lets hope the email doesn't get blocked.


----------



## cnm (Oct 22, 2002)

His IP address is not in my iptables or .htaccess, nor in the forum's ban list. I'm entering a support ticket at our host. Possibly their router is blocking it.

I'm admin, with server root access.


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks.



> In the meantime I gather that you can get to SWI all right via proxy


Only through that online one that was recommended here but wasn't able to login.

Not entirely sure whats happening here, not being familiar with proxies. Why is FF asking to save my password for freeproxyserver.net when I'm inputting it at SWI?










I'm going to try setting one up manually in Firefox.


----------



## cnm (Oct 22, 2002)

Wonderful Michael Hicklen at Dixiesys support pointed out that in my iptables I had a mask /8 when I obviously meant mask /24. I deleted the line.

Deejay100six, try it now.


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

I did and it worked. Thanks very much and thanks to Michael Hicklen at Dixiesys support and thanks to the techguys.

I'll mark it as solved then.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, this sure had a different and *pleasant *turn of events! Thanks, *cnm*.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> Well, this sure had a different and *pleasant *turn of events! Thanks, *cnm*.


We don't see that kind of service very often...


----------



## cnm (Oct 22, 2002)

Just being a good admin. Glad I could help.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Indeed. Thanks for the assistance and follow through cnm; excellent example of leadership. :up:


----------



## cnm (Oct 22, 2002)

Aw shucks.  Thanks for kind words..

But leadership doesn't look all THAT great when it was my own mistake that caused the problem...


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Maybe so....but the follow through does.


----------

